# advice re triton T90XR Shower



## newseeker1 (20 Jan 2013)

I have a Triton T90XR Electric shower
Over the last few weeks (since before the cold snap hit), we've noticed that we're having to turn the dial up to about level 7 to get the water to be hot.  At level 6 the water is soft/lukewarm.  This usent to be the case until recently as at level 6 and even leve 5 the water was quite warm.  The heat setting dial is on the highest setting

I dont think the shower head is corroded.  Its only a few months since i left it soaking overnight in vinegar

Is something going/wearing on the shower that would need to be fixed/replaced

What do others think?
Thanks


----------



## wednesday (20 Jan 2013)

the shower works by heating up the cold water in your tank and sending it through...recently as the weather has been colder, so the temp of the water in the tank has been colder. Your shower is having to work harder to get the temperature up. During the summer my triton can sometimes be too warm on number 2. Not a lot you can do.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jan 2013)

Ours was set on 8 to-day.


----------



## Leo (21 Jan 2013)

wednesday said:


> Not a lot you can do.


 
Only thing you can do is better insulate the water tank in the attic, remembering to leave a gap in the insulation directly underneath the tank.


----------



## mark1 (21 Jan 2013)

You could also flush out the shower,turn both dials to the coldest setting, take off the shower head and let the hose hang down. Press the power button and let it run for a few mins and any scale or impurities will be flushed out, was having the same trouble and this solved it immediately.


----------

